# Wanted! Ribble Decals



## Tharg2007 (11 Jun 2008)

Has anyone got any old style ribble decals?

Its for a lugged steel frame so the modern ones just wont do.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Tharg2007 (8 Nov 2008)

bump!!


----------



## marxist_fixie (24 Nov 2008)

http://www.hlloydcycles.com and http://www.hlloydcycles.com/

Try Nick Tithecott......he does decals for everything....worth a go.

Have you found a 165mm track crankset yet?

Cheers....Leon


----------

